# farmhouse table wood



## jdecapua23 (Nov 15, 2016)

I am new to this community so hello and thank you in advance for your advice. I will be building my wife a farmhouse table and am considering which type of wood to use. Should I just go to home depot and buy what they have to get a specific type at a lumber yard? This table will be used and is not just for show.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Usually a farmhouse table is made out of pine. The box store wood is a grade of lumber known as SPF meaning spruce, white pine and balsam fir. These woods can be used for the table however if you have young children the table may soon show a lot of dents. Another choice would be yellow pine. This pine is a lot harder however very heavy. In any case any of these woods were made for construction framing and really not intended for furniture because of the moisture content. What you have to do is be very selective on the boards you buy. Only buy wood that is straight and flat and free of places oozing sap. If using the SPF wood it would also take on a better appearance if you dig through the wood and get the same species. Spruce looks very white with tiny knots. Pine is more yellow with larger knots. Fir kind of has a reddish tint to it.


----------



## jdecapua23 (Nov 15, 2016)

If I were to go to a lumber yard, what other woods would be good for this?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's hard to say what would be available at your lumber yard. If they had maple that would work well.


----------



## jdecapua23 (Nov 15, 2016)

thank you, I am new to wood working and do not understand finding boards of the same species which is why I am hesitant to go to a box store


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jdecapua23 said:


> thank you, I am new to wood working and do not understand finding boards of the same species which is why I am hesitant to go to a box store


The SPF is just three different species of wood mixed together. You don't necessarily have to pick one species out, I was just making a suggestion. I just like having the same wood when I build something like that. Sometimes the wood stains a little different.


----------



## TTOKC (Nov 10, 2016)

Unless you have a jointer and planer getting wood at the lumber yard may not be a feasible option as it may be rough cut. 


If you can get surfaced materials at the lumber yard it may be better quality than Lowes or HD but there may be a price difference as the local lumber yard may not have the buying power to get the prices comparable to big box stores. 


As mentioned before the wood at Lowes/HD is going to move a lot as it dries. If you do go that route I would avoid 2x4s and go with 2x10s or 2x12s and cut them down. 2x4s sell fast and are usually the newest wood. Wider boards stay on the shelf longer and have had more time to dry. 


Cost may drive what type of wood you choose. Lowes/HD 2x10s cost about $1.60 per board foot. In OKC poplar is $3/BF, oak is $3.5/BF, maple is $6/bf and walnut is $9/bf. So you can calculate... a 2x10 at the box store is 9.25 board feet. 


Hope this helps. Good Luck.

TT


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I suggest you start by finding a lumber store near you that sells hardwood lumber. These stores will also carry a higher grade of Pine and Fir woods and they will be dry for making your project. 
The SPF lumber you buy from a lumber yard is good enough for a picnic table but I would not want to build furniture with it.


----------

